# Need help with fish ID



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Howdy folks, I'm still kind of new to this surf fishing stuff although I've been going every weekend for the past month or so. Have mainly caught ladys, cats and blues. Did catch one small redfish and a few whiting. Today I fished past the last lot past Portofino and caught 7-8 ladys, 5 blues and this. Is it a Pomp or a Jack? Thanks all.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

It's a pompano, which is in the jack family by the way. Super eating.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Awesome! I guess now I can say that I caught my first Pomp. It was a little over 18 inches by the way. Guess I'm back out there tomorrow morning. Thanks.


----------



## Bamamedic (Jun 1, 2008)

What did you catch them on? I am coming down next week. Thanks for any help.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

To tell you the truth, I'm not sure. I think he hit a shrimp. I used a little of everything today, shrimp (deheaded, peeled and soaked in salt overnight), sandfleas (live and frozen), cut mullet, cut blue, and cut ladyfish. Everything I caught today seemed to be in very close, as in no more than 50-75 feet off of the beach. I guess because the tide was coming in.Pretty nice morning actually, surf wasn't bad,stayed fairly cool, slight breeze from the north,gnats not too bad. I'll try again tomorrow. I think I'll try some crabs for a big red.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

good post and dude.....

where did you get that gator pic ? that issweet !


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

pomps are caught almost exclusively on shrimp and sand fleas around here. thats a real nice fish!

i tend to have the best luck catching those around an hour before high tide and/or at sunrise/sunset...but i guess that goes for most fish now doesnt it...hahaha!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Gator pic, but my username says it all!:nonono


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">void('');</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Baitcaster, sorry I'm just now anwering your question. The picture is a print that was done after the last football nat'l championship. You can still buy it in Gainesville if you are ever down there, it is pretty nice. GoVols, hope you are ready for another beatdown this year. Look on the bright side, maybe you guys can get rid of Fulmer after the year you are going to have.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a trash fish- go ahead and fillet it and bring it to my house and I'll see that it gets disposed of properly. Nice job-18" is a good fish!


----------

